# LID blog



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

I found this via pinterest today and thought I would share.

http://mylowiodinediet.blogspot.com/

Hope it helps someone. I am starting LID tomorrow.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was thinking about starting a LID for all of us to share recipes/recipe reviews. I'm a cooking geek and treated myself to stuff I wouldn't normally allow myself to have...will post more when I have a second!

Good luck with the LID, Julia! Is the baby still doing well with the bottle?


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Joplin!

Here is a pinterest board with some good links. 
**I do not know the person who created this board. Just found it through some searching.**

http://pinterest.com/allyson_davy/low-iodine-diet/

The baby is back to nursing for the time being, now that I am on meds and more or less feeling normal. She will still take a bottle, but only if it has water or juice in it. I will completely wean her in a few weeks when I do RAI. She went several days without me post-op, so I know she will be just fine. Thanks for asking.


----------

